# Tell me your favourite movies and your type, lets see if there is a relationship



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I also like Riddick's first movie.


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

ISTJ in the order my favorite movies come to my mind:

National Treasure 1 and 2
The Matrix (number 1 only)
Troy
Gladiator
King Arthur
Sherlock Holmes
Pirates of the Caribbean
Matchstick Men
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (old one)


----------



## fribblesandyoko (Nov 15, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> Yes I was going to put Donnie Darko, surprising the amount of people that like that. Never saw the sequel though, and I'm not in a hurry to.
> 
> Yep. Heard good things about Eternal Sunshine, haven't watched it yet though.
> 
> ...


I've never seen or heard of Chronos? But yes yes, Pan was amazing... I think I loved it so much because I felt like I could relate Ofelia on some level. 

I thought I put Donnie Darko, too but I didn't... It used to be one of my favorite movies when I was 16. That and the Shining... Eternal Sunshine is very good, I'd recommend watching it for sure. It's just very different. Aaaand I'm super excited for Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

ISFP (Movies not in order of favorite)
The Starwars series


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

INFP (beginning to doubt whether im an infp anymore afterreading their posts...)
SHERLOCK HOLMES!!!
Harry potter series
Pirates of the Carribean series
Scary movie 3
THe curious case of Benjamin Button
Coco before Chanel
The Prestige
Pride and Prejudice
The mummy and the mummy returns
the mr bean movie??
ratatouille
howl's moving castle
shrek

Ones I would like to watch:
V for vendetta
angels and demons
the notebook
alice in wonderland 3d
ocean 11-13
Yes man
the lovely bones


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> Is there any plans to release more Golden Compass movies? I felt like it got started and then ended.


I'm not sure if you know this already, but The Golden Compass movie was based off of a book from a trilogy called His Dark Materials. The second movie would've been called The Subtle Knife, if it was going to be made. They ended the movie like that apparently hoping to do the whole trilogy, but I guess it didn't do as well as they'd hoped and I'm pretty sure they're not going to do a second one.

If you haven't read the books, you should. As usual, the movie did not do the book justice, although the first book was not my favorite anyway. Honestly, I was disappointed in the movie, but I thought the books were amazing.


And I am also excited for Alice! I traveled 2 hours to see Avatar in 3D and ended up planning another trip in March for when Alice is showing, after I saw the 3D preview.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

up in smoke




 
"you can build you muscles picking strawberries; like the mexicans. you can start picking strawberries and work your way up to those god damned bananas!"

the big labowski




 
"smokey, this is not 'nam, this is bowling; there are rules"

my all time favorite tear jerkers was what dreams may come with robin williams. he plays a doctor who's kids die in an accident. a few years later he dies and goes to heaven but his wife can't join him in heaven becasue she comites suicide. so he goes to hell after her.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Outcode said:


> YouTube - Kung Fu Hustle - trailer


Ahh, Kung Fu Hustle! I can't believe I forgot about this movie; it is definitely one of my favorites. Although it makes sense considering I have way more than ten favorite movies.:laughing:

500 Days of Summer looks like a fun movie; I'm going to have to add that to my "want to rent" list.

Gotta add this to my favorites:




Same actor, but he was so young here!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Brie said:


> Ahh, Kung Fu Hustle! I can't believe I forgot about this movie; it is definitely one of my favorites. Although it makes sense considering I have way more than ten favorite movies.:laughing:
> 
> 500 Days of Summer looks like a fun movie; I'm going to have to add that to my "want to rent" list.
> 
> ...


Yeah 500 days does look great, also the 10 things movie is a modern version of taming of the shrew apparently. I've never read it yet, though the movie was fun.


----------



## Optimist (Jan 8, 2010)

All the King's Men






The Illusionist






Moulin Rouge






Phantom of the Opera, 300, Spirited Away

Hrmmm. Those are the movies I like re-watching.  Oh, and i'm an INFP.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Independence Day
Deep Impact
The Day After Tomorrow
The Matrix

I know, I know...my bad taste is almost an embarrassment to me. It's probably a good thing no one asked about my taste in music. :laughing:

However, I like these movies for the beautiful light/filming:

Angels & Insects
Days of Heaven
The Village

I also like Dangerous Beauty, for the enjoyment of seeing a female have a sense of physical and intellectual freedom in a man's world.

And All That Jazz for its weirdness and dancing.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*Before Sunrise
Before Sunset
Grosse Pointe Blank*
* So I Married An Axe Murderer*
* Sense and Sensibility*
*Amelie
Swing Kids
2 Days in Paris
High Fidelity*
Babel
The Science of Sleep
Romeo + Juliet
The Man Who Knew Too Little
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Muriel's Wedding
In Her Shoes
Pride & Prejudice
Howard's End
Shakespeare in Love
Lost in Translation
Girl With the Pearl Earring
Pan's Labyrinth
Goya's Ghosts
The Heathers
Pretty in Pink
Singles
Chocolat
Shawshank Redemption
Marie Antoinette
The Life Aquatic
Little Women
Don Juan Demarco

Classic Movies:
*Rear Window*
* Hello Dolly*
* Charade*
* Breakfast At Tiffany's*
* Casablanca*
Vertigo
My Fair Lady
Bringing Up Baby
Meet Me in St. Louis
Singing in the Rain
Gone With the Wind
Sabrina
Roman Holiday
Bachelor & the Bobby Soxer
The Importance of Being Earnest
The Man Who Knew Too Much

That's enough of a list :laughing:


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Karen said:


> Independence Day
> Deep Impact
> The Day After Tomorrow
> The Matrix
> ...


Bad taste? Those movies are awesome! Though I've never seen Deep Impact. 

I want to add another one to my list :tongue:




Talk about bad taste :laughing:
Sorry the trailer's so lame.
I loved this movie when I was a kid, back when I probably thought the animals looked real.:tongue:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Jumanji was awesome.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Control
Amelie
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Little Miss Sunshine
Ten Things I Hate about You
Before Sunrise & Before Sunset
Lord of the Rings
Waking Life
Lost in Translation
Penelope
Dogma

Some German Movies
Lammbock
Allein
Requiem
So glücklich war ich noch nie


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

INTJ Office Space Ghost World Quills Kill Bill Matrix Batman My Big Fat Greek Wedding Donnie Darko


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

INTJ

Office Space
Ghost World
Quills
Kill Bill
Matrix
Batman
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
Donnie Darko


----------



## Maureen (Jan 12, 2010)

I also like:

Pan's Labyrinth
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Up
Pirates of the Caribbean (The first one, I didn't care for the second one and I haven't seen the last one)
V for Vendetta
I Am Legend
　
Some movies I'd like to see that come to mind:

Happy Feet
The Shawshank Redemption
Across the Universe


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Brie said:


> Bad taste? Those movies are awesome! Though I've never seen Deep Impact.
> 
> I want to add another one to my list :tongue:


Deep Impact's acting isn't very good, it's slow moving in spots, but, well, there's this great something at the end.

Don't want to ruin the ending for you. :tongue:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ghost World


Oh, I love this movie! How could I forget


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

all time favorite movie >.<


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

*~ENTP*

Donnie Darko








The Lion King








Thank You For Smoking







And Fight Club is probably just a generally well-received movie, so I won't list that. _(even though I just did. BAM)_


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Babel









American Beauty










Sweet November










Brokeback Mountain










The Notebook


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

INTJ

I read far more often than I watch any visual media, but some of my favorite movies are (in chronological order):



_The Godfather_ (1972) 
_Halloween_ (1978) 
_A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (1984) 
_The Silence of the Lambs_ (1991) 
_Carlito's Way_ (1993) 
_Pulp Fiction_ (1994) 
_The Usual Suspects_ (1995) 
_Se7en_ (1995) 
_The Matrix_ (1999) 
_Sin City_ (2005) 
_The Dark Knight_ (2008) 
_Inception_ (2010) 
_The Social Network_ (2010) 
_The Avengers_ (2012)


----------



## RadicalEdward (Jun 28, 2012)

ENTP: 

There Will Be Blood
Mulholland Drive
2001: A Space Odyssey
Drive
American Psycho
The Seventh Seal
Taxi Driver
Annie Hall
The Tree of Life
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Reservoir Dogs


----------



## josie18 (Jun 30, 2012)

i'm an INTJ : here are some of my favorite films:
saving private ryan
never let me go
atonement
pride and prejudice
inception
the hunger games
spiderman
saints and soldiers
500 day of summer 
the great gatsby 
fight club
becoming Jane
dawn of the dead
resident evil films
the pianist 
gladiator
Awake
the black swan
memoirs of a geisha
the young Victoria 
avatar


----------



## elenien (Apr 20, 2012)

Female INTJ.

Favorite Movies:
Empire Strikes Back
Return of the Jedi
Star Wars

Movies I enjoy watching:
The Mummy
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
The Princess Bride
The gods must be crazy
Stardust
Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
Galaxy Quest
Fifth Element
Tomb Raider
Sahara 

If it isn't clear by now... I like adventure movies...


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

This will be long as usual. It's so hard to narrow down my favorites. I shall organize them in categories roughly with the most favourites at the top of each.

*Sci-fi and Action:*
Star Wars (orriginal trillogy)
The Mummy (and the Mummy returns)
Avatar
Tomb Raider
James Bond (pretty much all, but Tomorrow Never Dies might be my favourite of those)
Indianna Jones (all)
Pirates of the Carribean (particularly the first)
The Mask of Zorro
Star Trek (maybe Insurection and the Voyage Home would be my favorites)
Spiderman 2
The Island
Sarhara
National Treasure
The Chronicles of Riddick

*Fantasy:*
Stardust
The Sorcerer's Stone
Ever After
The Dark Crystal
Fellowship of the Ring
The Chronicles of Narnia (all, and I like the old BBC ones too)
Princess Bride
Robinhood Men in Tights

*Animated:*
Fantasia
Sleeping Beauty
Robin Hood
Castle in the Sky
How to Train your Dragon
Tangled
Dragonhunters
Sword in the Stone
Wall-E
Titan A.E.

*Humor:*
The Gods Must be Crazy
What's Up Doc
Some Like it Hot

*Other:*
Anne of Green Gables
Fairy Tale a True Story
The Taming of the Shrew
A Little Princess
Sabrina (with Harrison Ford)
Emma
Royal Wedding
My Fair Lady
Singing in the Rain


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Most fav movie Local Hero






Also like Akira Kurosawa's Dreams, The In-Laws (older version), The Lion In Winter, Willy Wonka (older one) and Young Frankenstein.

I just figured out I already answered this in 2010.. 1st page of this thread.


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

INTJ 
Gone With The Wind
Some Like it Hot
Arsenic and Old Lace
Braveheart
The Shining


----------



## stoicBrit (Jun 10, 2012)

I am an ISTP female and my fave films are:
Dogma
Shotgun preacher
Final destination(only the first one)
Silence of the lambs
Greece
Rocky(1 to 4)
Transporter(or pritty much any film that feature's Jason Stathem )
The girl with the dragon tattoo
Life of Brian(Monty python)
The shawshank redemption.


----------



## Lex Kinast (Jul 2, 2012)

I am an *INTP*. I am not sure if my favourite movies will reflect that fact or not. Can someone tell me?

Sci fi/fantasy movies
Terminator 2: Judgment day
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978 version)
Akira
Close Encounters of the Third Kind

"Horror" movies
Pet Sematary
The Shining (1980 version)
Misery
Don't Look Now
The Serpent and the Rainbow
1408
The Sixth Sense
The Stand (a mini-series actually)

Crime/Thriller Movies
Manhunter (1986)
Afraid of the Dark (1991, from France)
The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
Kalifornia (1993)

"Drama" movies
The Last temptation of Christ (1988)
Lorenzo's Oil
K-Pax
Martian Child
Innocent Voices (Voces Innocentes)
The Italian (2005, from Russia)
A Beautiful Mind

Comedy movies
Can't think of any that I liked.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

INFJ

My current favorite movie is Drug Store Cowboy.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

The Scarlet Pimpernel(80s remake)
The Court Jester
Enchanted
About A Boy
The Bourne Identity series
The Italian Job (both the original and the remake)
Avatar (The one movie that can make me cry. )
Some Like it Hot and many many other classic old comedies. 

I tend to like movies that are so silly they make fun of themselves, or movies that help me connect with the part of me that is idealistic and dreamy (Oh, hi there FiNi!) 

And I really don't care if they borrow ideas from another movie/story. Exception: the new Sherlock Holmes movies. I really enjoy them as movies in their own right, but I own the complete unabridged reprint of the original stories, complete with original engravings, references and notes by Sir Doyle himself... so... I resent the fact that they use the name Sherlock for a character that is nothing like the original. But it's a great movie once I block that out.

I always want to like action movies but I tend to fall asleep during them unless they are _really_ good. I can stay awake during almost any other type of movie, even if I hate it, but there is nothing like a boring action movie that turns me off. I've tried to watch Cowboys vs. Aliens 3 or 4 times now, and I really _think_ I like the concept of it, but as I fall asleep every time I'm not totally sure.

If you have an amazing action recommendation feel free to send it to me


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am INTP. My favourite movies:
Sci-fi - Back to the Future
Horror - Room 1408
Comedy - Chasing Liberty
Drama - Shortcut to Happines
Action - The Italian Job
Thriller - The Negotiator

Also, there are two miniseries I really like. They can be counted as movies, a very long movies:
-5ive Days to Midnight
-The Lost Room


----------



## kelar (Nov 30, 2011)

INFJ
Out of all the movies I've seen (and believe me, I haven't seen many), my current favs are:
Lord of the Rings 
A Walk to Remember :')
Prince of Persia 
The Karate Kid 
Prince Caspian (and the other Narnia movies)
The Mask of Zorro
Squanto a Warrior's Tale
How to Train Your Dragon
Despicable Me
probably others I don't remember :|

Anything else truly romantic, very profound, with good martial arts, super funny, or having clean gripping action, is on my list


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

INxP:

Lord of the Rings trilogy
Kingdom of Heaven
V for Vendetta
Ice Age
Planet Earth
Wall-E
Anne of Green Gables
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Hobbit (not even released yet - I'm just going to take an educated guess)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP (made this list already, so i can just better copy paste it lol)

1. Kreuzweg [Stations of the Cross] (2014)
2. Suspiria (1977)
3. Respire [Breathe] (2014)
4. Eyes Wide Shut (1999)
5. Taxi Driver (1976)
6. The Neon Demon (2016)
7. Bom yeoreum gaeul gyeoul geurigo bom [Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring] (2003)
8. Mustang (2015)
9. Cidade de Deus [City of God] (2002)
10. American Beauty (1999)

11. Ex Machina (2015)
12. Bin-jip [3-Iron] (2004)
13. A Clockwork Orange (1971)
14. The Exorcist (1973)
15. Alien (1979)
16. It Follows (2014)
17. Elephant (2003)
18. Fucking Åmål [Show Me Love] (1998)
19. Spring Breakers (2012)
20. Manchester by the Sea (2016)

21. Badlands (1973)
22. Blade Runner (1982)
23. Black Swan (2010)
24. Jodaeiye Nader az Simin [A Separation] (2011)
25. Lilja 4-ever (2002)
26. The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012)
27. The Revenant (2015)
28. Le trou [The Hole] (1960)
29. Fight Club (1999)
30. Il buono, il brutto, il cattivo [The Good, The Bad and The Ugly] (1966)

31. The Thing (1982)
32. Titanic (1997)
33. 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)
34. Whiplash (2014)
35. Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo (1981)
36. Victoria (2015)
37. The Spectacular Now (2013)
38. Brokeback Mountain (2005)
39. Brooklyn (2015)
40. In Bruges (2008)

41. Kimssi pyoryugi [Castaway on the Moon] (2009)
42. De helaasheid der dingen [The Misfortunates] (2009)
43. De rouille et d'os [Rust and Bone] (2012)
44. Drive (2011)
45. I, Daniel Blake (2016) 
46. En kongelig affære [A Royal Affair] (2012)
47. The Shining (1980)
48. Mean Creek (2004)
49. Captain Fantastic (2016)
50. The Silence of the Lambs (1991)

51. Soshite chichi ni naru [Like Father, Like Son] (2013)
52. The Beach (2000)
53. Rear Window (1954)
54. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button (2008)
55. Vertigo (1958)
56. Intouchables [The Intouchables] (2011)
57. American History X (1998)
58. Un condamné a mort s'est échappé ou Le vent souffle où il veut [A Man Escaped] (1956)
59. Saw (2004)
60. Deux jours, une nuit [Two Days, One Night] (2014)

61. Psycho (1960)
62. Lola Rennt [Run, Lola, Run] (1998)
63. Jagten [The Hunt] (2012)
64. Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
65. The Descendants (2011)
66. Después de Lucía [After Lucia] (2012)
67. 12 Angry Men (1957)
68. Der Untergang [Downfall] (2004)
69. Batoru Rowaiaru [Battle Royale] (2000)
70. The Guest (2014)

71. Dalkomhan Insaeng [A Bittersweet Life] (2005)
72. Klass (2007)
73. Dallas Buyers Club (2013)
74. Hwal [The Bow] (2005)
75. Yeopgijeogin geunyeo [My Sassy Girl] (2001)
76. The Matrix (1999)
77. Captain Phillips (2013)
78. Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983)
79. Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
80. Grizzly Man (2005)

81. Get Out (2017)
82. Nebraska (2013)
83. The Lion King (1994)
84. Belgica (2015)
85. Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (2014)
86. Sin Nombre (2005)
87. Relatos salvajes [Wild Tales] (2014)
88. Enemy (2013)
89. District 9 (2009)
90. Aanrijding in Moscou [Moscow, Belgium] (2008)

91. Kokuhaku [Confessions] (2010)
92. Aliens (1986)
93. Another Earth (2011)
94. Jurassic Park (1993)
95. The Game (1997)
96. Boyhood (2014)
97. D'Ardennen [The Ardennes] (2015)
98. American Gangster (2007)
99. Gravity (2013)
100. Before Sunset (2004)


----------

